# URGENT: 11 y/o male German Shepard - Springfield, MA



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

I figured I could attempt to throw this out here on a thread considering this gorgeous senior Shepard is in dire need of being adopted....

....I work a lot with the animal control in Springfield, Tj O' Connors and today it was brought to my attention that he is an URGENT / will be PTS SOON. As most of you may know, the MSPCA in Springfield, MA was shut down recently, leaving TJ's A/C facility to pick up ALL slack - they are now over crowded and have no choice but to but down seniors and non-adoptable's (such as broken legs, etc) immediately. The only reason why this gorgeous Shepard hasn't seen euthanasia yet is because he is a sweetheart.

I can pull this dog at no cost ASAP and drive him a good distance if need be. Please PM me if you are interested AND cross post to anyone who may be interested in helping save this one. All he needs is a place to "retire"...not a lot of maintenance, just a place to sleep and some love.

THANK YOU in advance.  







*KODY - ID#A008672

*My name is KODY.

I am a neutered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 11 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 21, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old.*Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
Hi. I'm Kody. I'm an older guy who is already neutered. I'm in search of a quiet home with no children. They may be too active for me.

I love leisurely walks with my person, yummy treats (low calorie, please!) and loving back scratches. Want to hear more? Come visit me and we can go for a walk together. It may be the start of something beautiful...

Back​For more information about this animal, call:
TJ O'Connor Adoption Center at (413) 781-1484
Ask for information about animal ID number A008672


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you know the timeframe they are talking before they put him down?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Just found out a G.S. rescue was supposed to come evaluate him A MONTH AGO...and it's sad to say it looks like they're not either giving a damn about him or decided to completely disregard him...I am friends with one of the managers here and told her to keep him safe on hold for me now until I can find someone. But, time's tickin and worst case scenario, he may have to come to my house for a few days? 



CJIS said:


> Do you know the timeframe they are talking before they put him down?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Mods. can we sticky this?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1 on that...great idea CJIS! 



CJIS said:


> Mods. can we sticky this?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I really wish i could take him. he looks like JUST like chance.. The GSD rescue took 2 1/2 weeks to contact me back after initally calling them about Chance. I spoke to a really nice lady there and she told me that they have NO foster homes available and with people losing their jobs, they have little interest in people looking to adopt, never mind a fee to adopt. She also told me that their rescue is 100% run by volunteers who do this outside of their full time jobs. They do not have a shelter place or a safe place to take these dogs until they are adoptable. It is sad but I see this a lot now. 
I am keeping Chance but If i didn't have him or the other westie i am fostering, I'd take him in a heartbeat. I really wish i didn't click on this thread


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God bless im.
Thats a dog with a year maybe 2 left on his clock. I wish I could make those last 1 or 2 years good ones, but my boys would never go for it.

I'm sorry L4G81, I really wish I could help, but I have a 5 YO GSD and a 9 YO lab that wouldn't accept an outsider...
I do wish I could take the boy for the last few years of his life...
Good luck sweetheart.... Let us know how it turns out....


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Boy, what a heartbreaking story. I wish I could take him. He looks like such a good boy. I'm still getting over losing Star. I still have 4 Poms that like to ankle bite bigger dogs. Star was used to it. He doesn't look like he needs to put up with such nonsense. I will ask around. Jettsixx....help.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey...I'm like you, I have 3 poms and a doberman - they mix, trust me.  The little ones rule the house, without question.

I can only imagine you're still extremely heartbroken over Star and would never ask you to take him - but, we can always work together on this with crossposting.....  Let me know if you hear from anyone!



lpwpd722 said:


> Boy, what a heartbreaking story. I wish I could take him. He looks like such a good boy. I'm still getting over losing Star. I still have 4 Poms that like to ankle bite bigger dogs. Star was used to it. He doesn't look like he needs to put up with such nonsense. I will ask around. Jettsixx....help.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a pomeranian, Shepherd and greyhound..lol
The Pom definitely tells the others what to do (when he finally wakes up from his 18 hour naps lol) but he is very submissive by nature. He just doesn't like to be messed with when he is getting his beauty rest..lol


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

AND THEN....I'm working on this GORGEOUS dobe in Columbia, SC.

This DOG - ID#A750809

I am an unaltered male, chocolate Doberman Pinscher.

My age is unknown.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since May 22, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 









Sam - that's only 3......I am thinking you need a fourth? 



Sam1974 said:


> I have a pomeranian, Shepherd and greyhound..lol
> The Pom definitely tells the others what to do (when he finally wakes up from his 18 hour naps lol) but he is very submissive by nature. He just doesn't like to be messed with when he is getting his beauty rest..lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4G,
i also have a westie i am fostering with severe resource guarding problems... lol
i will ask my next door neighbors about the dobie. they have one named Callie and want to get another. I'll get back to you real soon about that..

Here is a real horrible picture of my greyhound and shepherd with their dobie...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Sam....GORGEOUS Doberman! They're all adorable, but I'm a sucker for dobes.  Let me know what they say, I can have my rescue contacts pull him, get him snipped and I can arrange the transport asap! 

They'd have to fill out an adoption app and be okay with a reference check though...so far they have one down out of the three (you). He looks like he's around 8 months old in that photo, just guessing though. I'm still waiting on his behavioral assessment and will let you know.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

L4, I also have someone definately interested in the dobie. Let me know the details so I can get back to him.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nothing yet. Not cmcc property until Thursday in case someone tries to claim him as their lost dog but I'm being told Thursday morning they'll tempermant test him. He was picked up as a stray so I'll know everything about him by Thursday afternoon and will let you guys know asap.



lpwpd722 said:


> L4, I also have someone definately interested in the dobie. Let me know the details so I can get back to him.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Update:

The doberman is going to be pulled by the local humane society there so he's safe. The GSD STILL needs a home and I now have an English Bulldog in SC that needs out - I'm told by the animal control that he is a SWEETHEART...so, with that said if you guys know anyone interested in him please PM me...he's two years old and has passed all tempermant testing with flying colors.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I kind of wish I never read this thread because the animal mom in me REALLY wants that Shepard, and now I will seriously lose sleep over this. I can't take him, my two hell hounds would make his life miserable. I will however put some posts out on my end to get the message out there that these doggies need homes!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

stop tempting me!!!!! i have a houseful right now.. if i get my foster rehomed, i definintely want to add a permanent 4th to my pack... DEFINITELY!!! i'm thinking bull mastiff..... don't go finding one to make me insane either!
No puppies, i don't want puppies.. i have a project dog (chance the shepherd) and i have my 2 other near perfect dogs.. i need one who is possibly a female to balance out the estrogen/testosterone levels in my house and i don't care the age! 

i have 2 male and 1 female dog, 1 male cat and a male foster.. I need more female because i am the only human..lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> says who?


says me and you're just jealous!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


>


You left out.. MEOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEE FSTTTTTTHHHHT



LawMan3 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of


wtf is that???? tiny head, giant body... USMC is that you??? :woot:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> YouTube - cat pounce
> 
> I think of sam as the tan cat.....


damn skippy except, i'm not fat.. strangly enough, he 100% resembles my mom's cat right down to the attitude..lol my nickname for him is "f*ckarooni" and he answers to it..lol



USMCMP5811 said:


> I was thinking more along this line.....


i kick you ass! i told you, NO DR SUESS REFERENCES!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, sorry, it just presented itself and I couldn't resist. :fu2:


:beat::beat::beat::beat::2up:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Another update....

There is someone going to look at the GSD in Springfield on Saturday! AND....I'm getting the English Bulldog transported to me next weekend.  MTC - he has no behavioral issues, no medical issues, will be fixed and UTD on shots. You want him, he's yours!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4G, keep a set of eyes out for a female bull mastiff. I'd prefer to get one through you if you find one. I don't care the age or temperment because i can fix any dog..lol as far as hip and health issues we'll cross that bridge when we get there. 
I love the special needs babies..


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Consider it DONE.  I'll PM you if I come across anything.



Sam1974 said:


> L4G, keep a set of eyes out for a female bull mastiff. I'd prefer to get one through you if you find one. I don't care the age or temperment because i can fix any dog..lol as far as hip and health issues we'll cross that bridge when we get there.
> I love the special needs babies..


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


>


:fu2:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

OMFG hahahahahahaha. You GOT TO ADMIT Sam, that was funny. 



USMCMP5811 said:


>


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

yes it was.. hence the polite double digits hahahah
someday i will meet up with you guys and paddle you like you deserve! i don't care if you get off on it! you deserve punishment! lol :beat:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh god...do I have to call you as a well being check every four hours?



mtc said:


> \\/\\/\\/
> 
> Taking a break from painting... only a short one... head fuzzy... too many fumes....
> 
> Was I supposed to open a window ???


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA I thought I was already supposed to yell @ you for being on the computer AS IT IS? 



mtc said:


> Nah - I'm almost done... then to the garage to paint the ceiling fan blades.
> 
> See, NOTHING I like/want exists... so I had to buy a ceiling fan with "wood" blades, and paint them white.
> 
> One beer, then I'll get back to it... if you see me on more than 5 more minutes,,, smack me!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I was at TJ O'Connor's today and saw Cody has apparently been adopted. Still plenty of happy, healthy pit bulls looking for a good home (without cats though).


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Was he there with an "I've been adopted" sign or just not present? There's a few reasons why...if he wasn't in the adoptables cages with windows it's because he's in the "other's" room where seniors and dogs with medical needs go...however if he was in the adoptable section with the "ive been adopted" on him it's because he has an appointment on him on Saturday then if not he will be picked up by rescue (me). Just sent a text to find out though, thanks Mikey!



Mikey682 said:


> I was at TJ O'Connor's today and saw Cody has apparently been adopted. Still plenty of happy, healthy pit bulls looking for a good home (without cats though).


Just spoke to my friend who is a shelter manager there...Cody's still there, he is in the back room as I thought he was.  Has an appt tomorrow on him by a couple to see him, I'll keep you guys posted.



Mikey682 said:


> I was at TJ O'Connor's today and saw Cody has apparently been adopted. Still plenty of happy, healthy pit bulls looking for a good home (without cats though).


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

UPDATE: Cody was adopted today!! 

Also, I recieved this from a fellow rescuer today via email...please see below. If you think you can help, respond to the craigslist post ASAP. I'll be more than happy to help with transport if you can asisst.

Please crosspost - anyone know any husky rescues in New England, our groups that help out military folks???

Can anyone help? This guy is putting his life on the line for our country...if anyone fosters, please consider fostering for him!!!

Need temporary home for my dog... leaving for Iraq


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

yay!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's one that a good friend also in LE sent me today. Anyone who is interested please contact Beth at: [email protected] (location is in MA)

Hello everyone, here is a picture of a sweet 7 month old dog looking for a good home. he was purchased full price from a college student that just cant keep him. he is part great dane and part st bernard. the dog was over my house today and has the sweetest temperment. my kids were rolling all over the ground with him and he loved. he is young and would expect he will get about 30 pounds bigger. sweet pup, if anyone interested let me know.all papers included with the dog of course. also the dog is free price to a good home. beth


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Red X pics..... sorry could you upload them from your PC?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll try again tomorrow, if they don't come up, PM me your email addy and I'll send them...he's a gorgeous dog.



CJIS said:


> Red X pics..... sorry could you upload them from your PC?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

View attachment 1204
Hey guys -

Here's another one. The doberman rescue I work with is pulling him today however he needs a place to go as they are filled to the brim. Any takers? I am having another dobie and mtc's bulldog transported up here in a week so he could always hitch along. Spread the word that this guy needs a home! 

*Subject:* NC GASTON-beautiful Red Dobie Needs Rescue from High Kill Gassing Shelter

*CONTACT INFO BELOW - THIS DOG IS VERY URGENT*

Not a hope in hell at Gaston. He's number 3776 Doberman, male, two to five yeas, needs to be out before 6.9. Gaston doesn't really act as if it cares for the animals it gets in, and it always marks big dogs as "others", especially bully breeds, or dogs with any reputation (however wrong) it may be. Naturally, this dobie is marked as others. Please try to help this guy out. he sure doesn't deserve to end up at Gaston. ​


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bump for the doberman posted above. Just got his temp. testing back - he's passed with flying colors, is a sweetheart. Anyone interested? The poor guy is in boarding right now until we can find a foster if not a home....like I said before I can get him transported up here in a week. PM me if interested.


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

If I wanted to help can I make a donation?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Shawn - you are an angel for wanting to help!  If you want to make a donation, please go to this site: Thomas J. O'Connor Animal Control & Adoption Center: Donate

Since MSPCA in Springfield has closed their doors, Tj's has had to pick up their slack - which is over SIX thousand dogs and cats a year added to their intake...leaving them to fight to keep as many cages open as possible to prevent them from being a "come in and put down" pound.

Again - thank you. It means the world to me.



shawnl2213 said:


> If I wanted to help can I make a donation?


One more thing - this little guy is URGENT - senior pom, over 10 years of age...needs out ASAP and is in danger of being put to sleep. I can happily go there, pull him under my rescue contract with them and drive to meet anyone who would be interested in taking him. Please PM me if you think you can help.

Thomas J. O'Connor Animal Control & Adoption Center: Search


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Happy Endings" -


:wow:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

my goD!!! Kody looks so much like my Chance!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

those aren't my cancer sticks. they belong to my EX.. i wouldn't smoke parlaments if they were 10 cents a pack.. YUK!!

you can't have my boy.. he's MINE!! he's 102 lbs.. he lost 3 lbs.. YAY.. someday he'll have his waist back..lol I am in love with his brindled face!

have you been eyeing my DVD collection as well? lmao


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> That's a lot of porn you got there :woot:


well i'd have more if you stopped borrowing it and not returning it.. wtf? :wow:

not one chick flick tho.. lol lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats MTC!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so happy that he is the perfect match for you guys MTC! He was going to be put to sleep before I had him pulled....I believe in fate and this guy was meant to be with you! Send some pics when you can.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

OK...

For those of you who I advised about the senior pom in Springfield, he is SAFE! A friend of mine in NH rescue is going to take him.  

I have a white, purebred German Shepard in GA now that I need to find placement for..2-3 years of age, male. Any takers?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

L4 PM sent about the white shepherd


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Top - resend your PM to me, I accidentally deleted it.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here he is!! Needs some good food for his coat and weight gain but is gorgeous!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Still a Red "x" at my end


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

ugh. it won't let me upload them on my computer today...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Update on the shepard: 

The rescue I work with pulled him, he has kennel cough (not surprised) and is getting meds for it - not neutered but we will be getting him fixed, very thin, was terribly dirty, heartworm NEG which is great and is a SWEETHEART. The girls said that he is very interested in everything that is going on, very intelligent and will be easy to train.

My computer is being a pain in the ass so if anyone wants to see pictures of him, PM me your regular email and I'll forward them to you.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Please keep the white GSD in your prayers, just got word today that his Upper Respitory Infection is VERY bad - appears that he has had it for a while and he's not doing to well.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Update: GSD is healing and has found a possible home right where he is.  Below is the email I recieved from the rescue I work with:

_Actually your ears must have been burning....i just talked w doris and the guy who went to visit him saturday has been back everyday since...he has asked me if both he and his wife can adopt this dog.....he feels that the dog is a very good dog but that he needs someone who has experience w GSD and both he and his wife have had them all their lives.....and their children have also have GSDS...all total there are 6 shephards (all rescues) in this family.....i told him i needed to ask u if that would be ok...especially since it will be at least another two weeks before he is ready to go to his new home......this is of course pending that his dog does fine with this new guy which he seems to think he will......i hope u say yes cause this would be a really good home.......he is a client of mine and we are contanstly getting pics of Jake swimming in their pool, playing ball w the grandkids, etc....anyway....pls let me know....cindy_


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's another ladies and gents....this guy will be put down on Tuesday if not found placement...here is his info I recieved:

Hello everyone,
There is another white German Shepherd I need help with.
He is 7 or 8 yrs old (don't remember exactly), neutered and fully vetted. VERY SWEET. Friendly towards people and other dogs. He was turned in by the owner with his medical records. From what I remember I think they were moving.
Anyways, I need him out by Tuesday, July 21.
PLEASE let me know if you know of anyone who can save him. 
THANK YOU!

If the picture didn't come thru then PM me and I will send them to your personal email.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I got a person in mind. I will ask them tonight. Unfortunately because of the short amount notice I am not sure if she could take it on right away.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

GOOD NEWS. The GSD is safe - we found him safety locally in SC.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

5 Year Old Blue Doberman

Hi All,

The doberman rescue I work with is picking up the blue male form the Orangeburg shelter (SC) today.

I was told he was on the verge of going kennel crazy. The only place we have to keep him in that area is our veterinarian's office/kennel. He'll get more attention there, but it still isn't going to fix his energy buildup.

So if anyone can make room for him, please me know. I will post updates on him after the vet sees him. Being a blue, I'm sure he'll need something for his skin.

I can have him transported to MA as soon as possible - the poor thing just needs to be ran and trained.

View attachment 1292


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Another beauty L4. Godspeed placing the lad, he looks like a ball of energy.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Koz ... I see him as a dog who could probably do AMAZING in obedience with such high drive. 



KozmoKramer said:


> Another beauty L4. Godspeed placing the lad, he looks like a ball of energy.


----------

